# ABC wants "fast-forward" disabled



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm not quite sure where to put this but from here:


> ABC will provide programming to satellite, telco and land-line operators who agree to disable the "fast-forwarding" capability.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Looks like this deals with VOD though, not normal broadcast.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

A lengthier discussion in the TV Show Talk forum: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=121025


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

No fast forward, no me watch. Just that simple. 

With fast forward, possibility I will watch commercial.

No fast forward, no possibility I will ever even see anything remotely considered a commercial for that program.

See ya
Tony


----------



## jeffandgina2000 (Jan 6, 2008)

TNGTony said:


> No fast forward, no me watch. Just that simple.
> 
> With fast forward, possibility I will watch commercial.
> 
> ...


ditto!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This has already been discussed in the TV Talk forum.


----------

